# How fast do babies grow??



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I got given a yellow lab.... about 4 inches and he is doing great but when I went and picked him up from this lady(she was tearing down the tank and had given away all the fish - only yellow labs - except for this guy) Well when I got there she told me there ws a couple babies that she found and she had bagged them for me already.....

So, right now I have them in a breeder net with sand on the bottom and two rocks in it for them to hide in..... they are pretty small... maybe 1/2 in each?

How fast will these guys grow? I know at around 1 1/2 to 2 inches they will be okay in my main tank but I have no clue what type of timeline I am looking at?


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

I remember reading somewhere that lab fry grows pretty quickly compared to other mbuna. I would say about 8 weeks till u see 1.5 inches


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

ok good..... These two are little troopers too... waiting to make sure they survive before I name them. I guess it is just a waiting game.... I just wanted to know if it was a few weeks or 6 months... LOL


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That's so funny I was going to say 6 months. From spit to 2".

But let's see. You already have 1/2" so that takes away a month. And you only want to get to 1.5" so that takes away a couple months. So I'd say 3 months.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

It generally takes mine around 3 months to get to around 2".

These are mine back in April:










And just before the sale in July:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are you counting the tail?


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah 2" with the tail, around 1.75" without. I always thought you measured them with the tail.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think if you count the tail you say "total length". But for some reason my eye just goes to the body when I'm trying to estimate length.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I was counting overall length..... these guys are TINY.... but they are eating well. I am okay with however long it takes them.... I was more curious than anything.


----------

